# Mangrove Push Poles - Pushing the NMZ Skinny!



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

I have them in the Carbon Marine shop already assembled for an extra $20. I will delivery up to 60 miles from Tampa for the round trip fuel costs and at least 10 days notice. For the weary angler I now offer a lifetime repair extended warranty for an additional $120. Think about it. $420 for a carbon fiber pushpole that weighs less than 5 lbs and a lifetime warranty if you break it I repair it ( if you have both pieces)! 

Float Shallower,
Joe
Cm


----------

